# Mexican Restaurant Cheese Dip



## Ripliancum

Does anyone know what kind of cheese mexican restaurants use to make there super good cheese dip? The one i've had is sort of a white cheese.  I have no idea what kind.


----------



## abjcooking

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/mexican-white-queso-sauce-949.html?highlight=mexican+white+cheese

Does this help?  I remember this thread because I had this sauce at several places and loved it.


----------



## jkath

My first guess would be Machengo cheese. It's a white mexican cheese with a cream taste.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Either Manchego or a Queso.  I'd be willing to bet Queso though, as it's not only cheaper & more commonly available than Manchego, but it's also milder & melts better.

I love the Queso cheeses, & around here can get them flavored with jalapenos or other spices.  Great for snacking.


----------



## GB

I thought queso just meant cheese in Spanish.


----------



## jennyema

GB said:
			
		

> I thought queso just meant cheese in Spanish.


 
It does. Queso is not a _type_ of cheese, but mexican cheeses are ofen called "queso this and questo that. Like queso manchego. 

I think the kind of cheese used in that dip is often *asedero*.

But someone told me once that they use Land O lakes Americna cheese.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Sorry.  Reading straight from the packages here:  "Queso Fresco" & "Queso Fresco Jalapeno".  Since we have a large Hispanic population here, the local markets carry several shelves worth of this, as it's apparently extremely popular.


----------



## jennyema

Fresh Cheese and Fresh Cheese wth Jalapeno.

Queso Fresco is a crumbly white cheese that is used as a garnish and in tacos and stuff.  I don't think it melts too well.


----------



## Ripliancum

abjcooking said:
			
		

> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/mexican-white-queso-sauce-949.html?highlight=mexican+white+cheese
> 
> Does this help?  I remember this thread because I had this sauce at several places and loved it.



That's perfect, i'll try that.  Also whoever posted about Land-o-lakes cheese. i've also heard that.  My friend who actualy owns a mexican restaurant told me that, but what i bought didn't seem to melt like what they have at their restaurant.  So i'm not sure what kind they use for their dip.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

jennyema said:
			
		

> I think the kind of cheese used in that dip is often *asedero*.


 
That is the cheese i have in several recipes of mine. It is a very common cheese in white cheese dip


----------



## BreezyCooking

"Queso Fresco is a crumbly white cheese that is used as a garnish and in tacos and stuff. I don't think it melts too well."

Well, this brand certainly melts very well - far better than Manchego.  It's sort of like a cross between firm Farmer's Cheese & Monterey Jack.  I have had brands that were crumblier, but they melted quite well too.  I have a feeling the melting qualities may be a brand-specific thing.


----------



## ironchef

Queso Asedero is THE Mexican melting cheese, used as the base for dips, fondues, etc. This would be the base cheese if you wanted to make a Mexican style Mac 'n Cheese (see mylegsbig's mac 'n cheese thread). From Asedero, you can then add such cheeses as Queso Cotija to take the flavoring towards the direction you want to go.


----------



## marmalady

A little secret I learned from a manager at a small local chain of Mexican restaurants here - after I had about busted the bank, trying all the above kinds of cheeses to make that white, smooth, kinda gooey dip/sauce - the manager grinned sheepishly at me, and said, 'Senora, it's just melted white American cheese with a little milk and chopped jalepenos' !   Try it!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yes!!  Queso Cotija is also sold here in big rounds.  I like that as well.


----------



## jennyema

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> "Queso Fresco is a crumbly white cheese that is used as a garnish and in tacos and stuff. I don't think it melts too well."
> 
> Well, this brand certainly melts very well - far better than Manchego. It's sort of like a cross between firm Farmer's Cheese & Monterey Jack. I have had brands that were crumblier, but they melted quite well too. I have a feeling the melting qualities may be a brand-specific thing.


 
Melting qualities are a type-of-cheese specific thing, really.  But whether the cheese in the package is really the type of cheese it is labeled as is another thing, IMO.  When I go into a store with a lot of Mexican cheese I see a number which claim to be the same thing but which obviously aren't.  I think labeing may be the culprit here.

Real queso fresco is the texture of feta cheese.  

Here is a Mexican cheese guide.  Another guide to Mexcian cheeses


----------



## sage™

hehe..1 lb of velveeta and a can of rotel tomatoes..good stuff


----------



## tattoo bob

*were too buy*

my wife luvs this stuff.were too buy this cheese.lol.


----------



## texasgirl

A lot of these cheeses can be found at the bigger grocery stores. Either in dairy with the cheeses or in the deli area. Check with your deli and dairy personel


----------



## brian.juanarena

*American Cheese*

This may be a shocker to you all but the "secret Mexican Cheese" in queso dip is actually white american cheese.  The most common brand used in Mexican restaurants is Land O Lakes but any brand will work.  

To make;

Buy a block from the deli, I usually buy .5 pound (tell the deli to set the slicer to the thickest possible setting and it should be exactly .5 pounds)

Shred the cheese.

Bring milk to a boil.

Begin stirring in the cheese.

Add a small amount of vinegar from a jar of pickled jalepenos.

Depending on how much heat you want, add diced pickled jalepenos. 

Enjoy!


----------



## bakechef

Yup, that's exactly it.  Where I work we have a "hot Pepper" American cheese that tastes just like queso from a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds good, thanks for sharing 



brian.juanarena said:


> This may be a shocker to you all but the "secret Mexican Cheese" in queso dip is actually white american cheese.  The most common brand used in Mexican restaurants is Land O Lakes but any brand will work.
> 
> To make;
> 
> Buy a block from the deli, I usually buy .5 pound (tell the deli to set the slicer to the thickest possible setting and it should be exactly .5 pounds)
> 
> Shred the cheese.
> 
> Bring milk to a boil.
> 
> Begin stirring in the cheese.
> 
> Add a small amount of vinegar from a jar of pickled jalepenos.
> 
> Depending on how much heat you want, add diced pickled jalepenos.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------

